# brisket via the Traeger



## sluggo (Feb 21, 2012)

got me about a 15# brisket at the WalMart, they seem to have whole packers, not just the flat (but Sam's seems to have just the flats)  any way decided to do it for my ski buddies after our big trip.  We look at pictures from the trip and tell our wives how good of skiers we are.

Made up a simple of rub of paprika (mostly) pepper, onion powder, red pepper, brown sugar etc.  One thing I don't use is salt. I also injected it with a mixture of the same spices, beef broth, and wiltshire sauce

any way, rubbed her down and put on the Traeger around 8 pm at night.  Outside temp was in the 30's dropping to the 20's.







brisket with rub on it





on the Traeger ready to go

I filled the hopper up and set it to 225, around midnight I checked the hopper, refilled (don't forget to smooth out the pellets) and checked the temp, it was around 135

went to bed, got up around 7 checked the hopper, refilled (it had used 1/4 to a 1/3) checked the temp (I put the probe in and let the wire hang out the smoker,so I don't have to open the smoker to check).

temp was around 170 (I believe it gets stuck somewhere around there, it went right to 135, and then took 7 hrs to go from 135 to 170)
this is what it looked like when I took it off, which was around 11 am, for a total time of about 15 hrs at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was around 190 in the deepest part, I took it off, foiled it good, put it in the cooler and let it rest, until around 230, & it still was plenty hot, I separated the point and flat, sliced the flat and served.  Some of the point I sliced as well, some went into the baked beans.
The boyz (and girls ) all ate, it lasted around 15 min so I guess It was okay.  We usually serve as sammy's with either b b que sauce, plain, or horseradish sauce.

finished goods





I've done these several times, they always seem to be a hit, but really, I have you guys to thank for that!!  Great advice over the years.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2012)

With all the salt in the beef broth, I wouldn't add salt to the rub either! Nice looking cow!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job Sluggo ... I'd eat that!


----------



## Crabnbass (Feb 21, 2012)

That'll work!


----------



## Crtnations (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 21, 2012)

nicely done!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll take 2 sammies, and a bib please!


----------



## Texas 1836 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great job Sluggo!  The proof is in the eating!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking mighty tasty.


----------



## Jdman4x20 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks mighty fine.....


----------



## Tri Tip (Mar 4, 2012)

Can somebody give me an AMEN!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 5, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great Slugo!


----------

